# Netzwerkkarte wird nicht (mehr) erkannt

## ndbg2

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Netzwerkproblem hat sich bei mir ereignet:

Nach erfolgreicher Gentoo Installation hatte ich einige male neu gebootet. Die Netzwerkkarte wurde jedesmal erkannt. Ins Netz bin ich auch gekommen, da ich einige male emerge benutzt habe.

Nun hatte ich mit emerge KDE und Xorg installiert. Seitdem wird meine Karte nicht mehr erkannt.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht. Es hat ja während und nach der Installation alles funktioniert. Es kann dann ja eigentlich nicht an einem fehlenden Modul oder einem fehlenden Kerneleintrag liegen, oder?

Hat jemand eine idee, was passiert sein könnte?

Kernel: 2.6.32-r7, erstellt mit genkernel

Netzwerkkarte: VIA Rhine II

----------

## XQYZ

Why don't you try the german forum instead? The rest of the board is obviously English.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Networking & Security to Diskussionsforum.

As the post appears to be in German

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi ndbg2,

was sagt denn der Befehl 

```
ifconfig
```

 bei Dir? (mußt Du als root eingeben)

Ist dort eine aktive Netzwerkschnittstelle zu sehen?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## ndbg2

At first, sorry for posting my request in the wrong forum. Today it is my first day here...  :Smile: 

An aleph,

danke für den schnellen Kontakt. Werde mich in Kürze mit mehr Informationen melden. Muß natürlich jetzt erstmal Gentoo starten und noch etwas testen.

Bis dahin...

----------

## ndbg2

An die Moderatoren:

Irgendwie nervt mich das gerade an, daß ich jetzt schon zu zweiten Mal, nachdem ich etwas Posten wollte, nach drücken auf "absenden" wieder im Login Bildschirm lande. Danach kann ich mich einloggen und alles nochmal schreiben.

Gibt es irgendeinen Trick?

----------

## ndbg2

Hier jetzt nochmal das, was ich bereits geschrieben hatte, ein zweites Mal. Allerdings etwas kürzer...

Hi aleph,

mein Netzwerkproblem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Habe etwas ausprobiert, was eigentlich nicht sein konnte, da  meine Karte ja nach der Installation gut funktioniert hat.

Kernel neu kompiliert und dabei den "VIA Rhine support" nicht mehr als Modul, sondern direkt eingebunden. Das hat geklappt.

Verstehen tue ich das aber immer noch nicht.

Nun gut. Dennoch vielen Dank nochmal für den prompten Kontakt.

----------

## schachti

Konntest Du denn das Modul von Hand laden?

----------

